# CA18de b13 sentra?



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Will the CA18de drop into a b13 sentra and is worth it? I was looking at www.nippon-motors.com and they have the motor for like $450. I have an auto and was thinking of a manual swap and they have trannies for $250. I also did a search on the forum about it and it said that the CA18de had about 125hp if this is true does the j-spec 1.8 have more hp or do they all have 125hp. I know the CA18deT has more hp but I was looking at a budget build up.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Can someone help me?*

Is there anyone that can help me?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

that would be a cool swap ca18det that would be cheaper than a sr20det. Does any one know if this would just drop in. Or how much work is needed. if not a direct drop in what custom work would i have to do.
Thanks for the help
CORY


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

slvrsentra said:


> *that would be a cool swap ca18det that would be cheaper than a sr20det. Does any one know if this would just drop in. Or how much work is needed. if not a direct drop in what custom work would i have to do.
> Thanks for the help
> CORY *



just drop in no, moter mounts are COMPLETLY different.

edit: i can't spell today!!!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

how is completly diffent. It totaly diffrent spots. Or around the same area just diffrent mounts?? If its diffrent mounts thats not to hard. So how diffrent are the locations of these mounts?? THANKS
CORY


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

if your facing the engine on you b13 the one on the top left is on the front of the engine, on the ca look down its on the sideof the engine, it can be done but just expect to do allot of cutting and welding and what i can tell when i had this idea abought my b14 (for about 2 days) your probably going to have to have a shop make cu$tum drive axels. you would have allot easier time and probably cheaper in the long run to put in an sr20de. but if you have more ambition then me go for it i'd love to see it.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah thats what i though exactly. But i was just wondering about the ca because its a pretty damn interesting motor. well thanks for your input. 

CORY


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It can be done on the B13 with a few mount mods! The pulsar axles fit the hubs perfectly (no mods). Shifter won't be an issue as their pretty identical, but the CA18 is hydraulic and you will need the pulsar's clutch pedal. I'm about to do a b13 with a friend and drop in one of my CA18DET's as well. Ought to be interesting.


> I was looking at www.nippon-motors.com and they have the motor for like $450.


 Becareful at what motor you've been quoted on. There are two CA18DE's. The older of the two has the throttle body that faces the front of the car and newer one has the throttle body facing the brake booster. Both kicks butt! Compression is10:1! But B13nr, if you're going to spend $450 on just a motor, you may as well go a step further and buy the DET.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*I was thinking about it.*

I don't really know exactly what i want to do right now. I want a fast car, but i also need money. My job sucks,but its a job, im 17 and i barley make roughly under $6 an hour and i work about 2-3 days a week. So you can see how i dont have much money. I would love to get a CA18det after ive seen how great of a job you've done with it,boost_boy. I have some hook ups as of turboes, such as i can get a greddy turbo i believe a T03 for around $400 brand new in box and a T03/T04e hybrid for $500. I'm not sure as if they are good prices but the prices I've checked out they seem pretty good. So i was going to see maybe if i should go with one of those turbos and do a Auto ga16de. I'm not trying to go off topic but im just trying to show how much money i dont have and maybe i could find some alternative to a swap without paying a grand or 2 that i dont have. 

Thanks. 
B132nr


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *It can be done on the B13 with a few mount mods! The pulsar axles fit the hubs perfectly (no mods). Shifter won't be an issue as their pretty identical, but the CA18 is hydraulic and you will need the pulsar's clutch pedal. *


you got me thinking again boost boy!! ha-ha a b14 with a ca!!! that would be unique! you've given me hope on a possible project!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> T03/T04e hybrid for $500


 Excellent price for a bunch of turbo, but on a GA16DE  Have fun spooling it as I don't get full boost till around 4000rpm on mine. I ouldn't recommend a T3/T04E for your engine; you would hate it's spooling (trust me). I got a friend with supercharged MR2 engine with a T3/T04E 60-1 stage 3 turbo (trying to duplicate my set up) and he hates life because it doesn't start boosting till the 5000's (yuck).


> you got me thinking again boost boy!! ha-ha a b14 with a ca!!!


 Go for it, bro You got me looking towards this as well. I wanted my friend with the 95 200sx se to do this swap, but he chose the SR20DET and he spent alot of money. His was auto so I had to convert it and friend or no friend, business was business. He paid 2k for the motor, $450 for the tranny, $250 for the clutch, $100 for the cluster, $100 for the engine hariness, $100 for the fuel pump, $75 for the shifter, $220 for the mounts, $50 for the support brace and about $3500 worth of labor and this was 3 years ago (see where I'm going with this). I set up my girl's car with standalone ECU and bigger injectors as well as T3/T04B for around $3500 labor was on me. Just do it..................


----------

